# Batty McBatface.



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

The dog went bananas last night for no apparent reason, anyway this morning we found a weebat lodged in the hall cornicing.

Waited until this evening to put him out on the windowledge.























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------

